# XT/MT and TO/Thunderjet Racing in Pittsburgh



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Looking to resume Wednesday night racing at A.B. Charles hobby shop. Will have informal Xtraction/Magnatraction and Aurora TO/JL-AW Thunderjet races on their 4-lane WizzTrack.

Only mod allowed will be slip-on silicones for tires (front and/or rear). Replacement of untrue rims is also allowed, but the replacement must be Aurora or JL/AW rims.

Racing will start as close to 6PM as possible.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just bumping this to the top for our new friends in the Pittsburgh, PA area.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Bump.....


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi great to know , thank you . How do I get there from Butler, PA ? Any idea?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you want to avoid the turnpike (toll road), you can take RT8 south, make a right onto RT 228, then get on 79 south, then take 279 south, after passing through downtown Pittsburgh and going through the Ft Pitt Tunnel, get on RT 19 south (Banksville Rd), and just stay on RT19, you'll come right to the shop. It looks like a big barn and has shop signs on it.


----------

